# Fucking Council Gritters



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

(And not the ones that Vlastan is so keen on.)

Why do they just drive along and then all of a sudden switch the lights on and start spraying immediately?

They could give you some warning, but no, they fucking don't. So there you are, building up a nice head of steam to overtake and they suddenly switch the cun7ing thing on and pepper the front of my car. (Or should that be salt the front of my car.)

Twat.

I bet he did it on purpose.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I bet he got a hard on doing this to your TT!!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I bet you get a hard-on thinking about council Gritters. ;D

(It's cockney rhyming slang in case you didn't know.)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Just checked...and I have no erection!! ;D

I have no idea what you mean by this expression...in 13 years in the UK and never heard it! So you will have to teach me!!


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

> So you will have to teach me!!


Can i suggest protection


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

LOL...I can suspect what it is...so you will have to tell me then what you mean!! ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Looks like someone will have to explain it to you at the Beaconsfield meeting vlastan


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Why not here Paul...maybe more people don't know what it means!! ;D


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

we all no what it means, i dont think we need an explanation Nickolopacus ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I guess it means like anal penetration then? :-/


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> I guess it means like anal penetration then? Â :-/


 :-X :-X :-X :-X  [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2003)

Trust you to talk to bring that up Vlastan!


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2003)

Wouldn't you rather be safe than sorry and have our roads not icey than have a nasty accident!!! All because you want to protect ya paint work!! A life is more a risk of an accident than a sheet of metal which is worthless in my experience and opinon!!!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> Wouldn't you rather be safe than sorry and have our roads not icey than have a nasty accident!!! All because you want to protect ya paint work!! A life is more a risk of an accident than a sheet of metal which is worthless in my experience and opinon!!! .


er, no because that's not what I said.

What I was asking for was a bit of warning before they turn it on.

=================================
Oh and Vlastan, Council Gritter is cockney rhyming slang for Shitter.

As in:

I took the trouble up the apples last night, threw her on the bed and did her up the council before chucking me harry all over her boat.

Translation.

_I took the trouble *(Trouble and strife = wife)* Â up the apples *(apples and pears = stairs)* Â last night, threw her on the bed and did her up the council *(council gritter = shitter)* before chucking me harry *(Harry Monk = spunk) * all over her boat *(boat race = face)*.
_

Easy really.

And all this coming from a geordie. Â :


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2003)

Oh yeah Kell sorry I forgot they should hold a sign up for TT drivers to be aware!!

How do you propose they warn drivers then without putting the bright coloured orange lights on 8) !!! ;D.

It could be viable that the they don't have any choice in warning because it automatically happens even! .


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2003)

Oh and by the way Kell your common luvvv!!! ;D  .


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Kell...make sure that we meet you don't speak to me like this...I won't be able to follow what you are saying!! ;D

Many thanks for the cokney language lesson!! LOL ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cokney..my kolo ! ;D


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> Cokney..my kolo ! Â ;D


pillock


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

I took the trouble up the apples last night, threw her on the bed and did her up the council before chucking me harry all over her boat.

Translation.

I took the trouble (Trouble and strife = wife) up the apples (apples and pears = stairs) last night, threw her on the bed and did her up the council (council gritter = shitter) before chucking me harry (Harry Monk = spunk) all over her boat (boat race = face).

;D ;D ;D ;D The funniest thing I've read on here for ages....should be in the joke room ;D ;D ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I am afraid NOT...this is not a joke...this is a language course!!


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

It might well be....but an extremely funny one V.


----------

